# Men gan tăng là gì? Tại sao bệnh men gan tăng cao lại nguy hiểm



## avado Việt (16/3/19)

Khi bạn thấy cơ thể có tình trạng men gan tăng lúc đó là dấu hiệu của nhiều bệnh gan liên quan như viêm gan cấp hoặc viêm gan mạn tính đang hoạt động, viêm tụy… Men gan cao nếu không được phát hiện và điều trị sẽ rất nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe. Để tìm hiểu men gan tăng là gì hãy đọc bài viết sau.

Men gan tăng là gì?
Men gan tăng cao do nhiều nguyên nhân trong đó viêm gan là thường gặp nhất. Viêm gan càng nặng thì thường mức độ tăng men gan càng cao.
thậm chí từ một số nguyên nhân khác như tắc đường mật do giun hoặc do sỏi. Nguyên nhân bên ngoài gan bao gồm: viêm dạ dày cấp ,viêm tụy hoặc do tắc ruột, sốt rét, sởi và sốt xuất huyết nhiễm khuẩn máu,

Khi men gan tăng dưới 2 lần thì người bệnh hầu như chưa có biểu hiện triệu chứng gì nên nếu không đi xét nghiệm thì không thể biết được. Ở giai đoạn này nếu người bệnh uống nhiều bia rượu sẽ rất nguy hiểm.

Người bệnh nên có một chế độ ăn uống bổ dưỡng giàu chất đạm. Trường hợp cần thiết cần dùng thuốc để điều trị một số bệnh lý khác có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến quá trình điều trị. Cần phải báo cho bác sĩ biết mình đang có tình trạng tăng men gan để tránh dùng những thuốc có hại cho gan.


----------

